# Modbook coming back?



## Visual-Q (Dec 14, 2003)

Modbook may be resurfacing I hope it actually happens.

Technologies for the Creative Mind | Modbook Inc.

Though I don't see how they would make it work with an macbook base. I wonder if it will be a windows machine.


----------



## cap10subtext (Oct 13, 2005)

This reminds me the one we bought for work has the jumping clicking cursor issue to the point of it being useless and I have to see if I can get this repaired.

They had a great idea but unless their new strategy is a slick mod for the 13" air, I can't imagine they'll ever get traction.

Their MacBook mod was for practical reasons, but they missed the Pro market and the damn thing was just to heavy for the casual user. Now there's so little difference between a 13" air and Pro that they might as well focus on user experience rather than worry about a few 100mHz of performance.


----------



## Visual-Q (Dec 14, 2003)

Certainly the lighter the better would be the way to go.

I question the viability of the business model that says they have to buy a complete Macbook, Air, whatever and then throw half of it away to make the modbook. And we know Apple is never going to cooperate to make it easier for them.

As such they really would be best to make it a PC based unit that could be built from scratch from components that are best suited. Sad to say but true. It would be much less expensive and they wouldn't be hostage to Apples whims.

Given the fact that creative pros who opt for Creative Cloud can download both Windows and Mac version of CS6 there's no longer the issue of being invested in one system or the other which actually opens up a number of question for me about using Apple moving forward. Their apparent waning interest in the pro market is becoming quite dissapointing.


----------

